# Moser Baer is a damn Cheater.



## sharptooth (Jan 5, 2007)

Moser-Baer India, is cheating the mass *www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_evil.gif , it is currently manufacturing 2nd Class and 3rd Class media. Find it out here on the class tables- 
*www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm 
I just bought a HP-Blank DVD+RW, the M.I.D is MBIPG101W04 showed in Nero, the HP DVD is a Moser Baer India make, and falls under the 3rd Class media category. SHAME. 

Now think of all the Ad's that come on tv showing Moser as an archival quality product, and that will last more than 100yrs, and archive all precious moments of your life into a moser baer DVD/CD. They r simply cheating our A$$. 
Until yesterday i was an A$$ to moser baer. Not now Hee Hee *www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif. R U.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I never knew this about any cds for that matter.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

does it mean that all SONY discs r 1st class???
damn moser baer !!!
but still most of my moser baer discs work pretty good....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 5, 2007)

I am beggining to think all HP products avalable in India are like that only. I have had the HDD of my HP laptop replced twice and DVD writer replaced once for manufacturing defects. That too within 4 months of buying.

Aditya


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't get carried away by what one site says.
Why not test MoserBaer yourself? Burn more than 4 GB data on a disc and run an error scan if your drive supports it. My drive doesn't otherwise I would have tried it, but people with Liteon/BenQ drives can post their results.


----------



## 24online (Jan 5, 2007)

i show moser factory near noida  on gadget guru on ndtv... it has totally automatically plant for cd manufacturing... but cant compete china...and MNC...


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 5, 2007)

I never bought a Moser Baer. I only buy Sony discs. They're a bit expensive. But offer excellent quality.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2007)

noo i buy national disks, rs 10 only!


----------



## casanova (Jan 5, 2007)

I also prefer sony to moserbaer. But I was never disappointed with any of the mosaer baer cds/dvds


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

yea man.. None of my dvds hav ever been bad quality.. Be it unique 12rs or moser baer 40rs


----------



## caleb (Jan 5, 2007)

I've used moser 4 a long time & continue to do so without any problem. As far as HP is concerned it is old news coz HP openly announced 2 years ago that HP had outsourced cd manufacturing to moser. Also one needs to b careful with duplicate moser cd's so check b4 buying.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 6, 2007)

All DVD's are labeled as 4.7 GB, not just MoserBaer.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Got to admit the market is flooded with mosers. Nothing but mosers. i would have loved to buy some verbatim, mitsubishi or that yung tung whatever for a premium, the all I get is moser...


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

I use all types of dvds . . I just burn them in 6x or slow .and put max 4gb . Never had any trouble .


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just have 1 question. I brought a Moser Baer and if you look at bottom it is blue in colour. Is it a fake?.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 6, 2007)

who's this guy coming out of the blue, making one post, and bashing Moserbaer in that.

secondly, the info on that page seems unreliable, from what it seems, some guy just made that page up overnight, collecting info from here n there, and when it came to moserbaer and less known brands, he kept in lower class or something.


----------



## caleb (Jan 6, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> who's this guy coming out of the blue, making one post, and bashing Moserbaer in that.
> 
> secondly, the info on that page seems unreliable, from what it seems, some guy just made that page up overnight, collecting info from here n there, and when it came to moserbaer and less known brands, he kept in lower class or something.


 I totally agree


----------



## tuXian (Jan 6, 2007)

Never faced problems with moser baer...infact scratchy moser baer disk work while others stop working.


----------



## Maverick069 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mostly buy Sony, but the time I bought Moser, I have not had any problems.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 6, 2007)

I WAS USING mOSER BAER AND AT PRESENT SONY BECAUSE THE PRICE OF THE dvd MEDIA OF BOTH ARE SAME. ONCE I LOST DRIVE BECAUSE OF MOSERBAER'S INNER RING TO HOLD IT BROKE INSIDE THE DRIVE MAKING ONE HELL OF A NOISE AND SCARING THE WITS OUT OF ME. I LOST DATA, I LOST DRIVE WORTH RS.2750/- AND I LOST CONFIDENCE IN MOSERBAER. AFTER ALL IT IS MANUFACTURED IN A NOIDA FACTORY. THERE COULD BE SOME TRUTH IN THIS.
I checked ID of my sony discs and it is SONY16D1, which I learned from the net gives good results. This guy's site also gives a good opinion about this ID. These are manufactured in Taiwan.


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 6, 2007)

My friend bought 10 MB CD-RWs and 7 out of them went bad in a month. So now a days I do not buy MB


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 6, 2007)

CD-RW's are especially susceptible to scratches. If you don't handle them properly they won't last beyond a few burns.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 6, 2007)

Never use Eurovision. They're the worst. Half of the ones i bought never worked.


----------



## sharptooth (Jan 6, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> who's this guy coming out of the blue, making one post, and bashing Moserbaer in that.
> 
> secondly, the info on that page seems unreliable, from what it seems, some guy just made that page up overnight, collecting info from here n there, and when it came to moserbaer and less known brands, he kept in lower class or something.


LOL I m just a simple guy just like u all. Hah i have no idea of watsover regarding bulding a website in oneday or one year, cos im no web designer or watever.

Regarding moserbaer discs i've also been using them for a long time(since they came out), burned a lot of them, no problem until recently when i tried to copy a file from one of my moserbaer archives which i burned about 2yrs ago, it gave some "data redundancy cyclic error" and stops, i have three drives and none of them can copy the file, the case was not only with 1 disc but  17 of them, others a ok till now.

*SO MY PRECIOUS DATA IS GONE FOREVER.*

I trusted Moser and this is what it gives. False archival gurantee. Can the people of Moser Baer recover my data back.

Thats why i decided to post a topic on these, i wanted people to be aware of this, and stop buying cds/dvds from those who make fake promises.

And there is no point in saying that someone build that page overnight.  Just  google the MID : MBIPG101W04, the first three letter stands for Moser Baer India or may be International , the W stands for Write(RW), the others i don't know. 

As far as i know Sony is the No.1 brand, i wud stick to Sony from now on, and rewrite all the left archives on to Sony.

Moser Su*ks and will su*k your valuable data very slowly as time passes by, and one day u will find that it has completly suc*ed it.Throw it away(my personal advice).


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 6, 2007)

You can't just burn data and expect to retrieve it 2 years later without taking some precautions.

Firstly there is no guarantee that the data was ever burn properly. Did you verify the contents after burning? It could easily be the fault of the DVD writer not the media.
Secondly the disc could easily have been damaged due to improper handling/storage/humidity.
Finally, you should never burn such important data on a single DVD. You should have a copy on another disc or an external HDD.

I've been using MoserBaer for a very long time now and I haven't ever had a problem with it.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 6, 2007)

sharptooth said:
			
		

> LOL I m just a simple guy just like u all. Hah i have no idea of watsover regarding bulding a website in oneday or one year, cos im no web designer or watever.
> 
> Regarding moserbaer discs i've also been using them for a long time(since they came out), burned a lot of them, no problem until recently when i tried to copy a file from one of my moserbaer archives which i burned about 2yrs ago, it gave some "data redundancy cyclic error" and stops, i have three drives and none of them can copy the file, the case was not only with 1 disc but  17 of them, others a ok till now.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh. Iam having goosebumps reading this. I brought 100 blank dvd for 2500RS and i have more 10 dvd to burn. Now i dont know if all the data i stored will be gone. .


----------



## sharptooth (Jan 6, 2007)

and BTW Moser baer disc r the only one in world who manufactures using their own foolish techniqes like extra layer for protection which makes the disc thicker and out of standard. Mention any other brand who uses such abnormal techniques. There r none, look at other top class manufactures such as Verbatim, Taiyo Yuden, Sony, Maxell, TDK none of them use such awkward method of manufacturing cd/dvd. 
Moser baer targeted us the Indians fooling that a *thicker disc* will  prove to be of better quality. But many don't realize that a thicker disc is out of the standard specifications of a CD/DVD and will not perform as the drives were designed to.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 6, 2007)

Never trust home burnt discs to hold your important data. Whether its moser baer or sony or any others, they are bound to go bad after a few years. Backing up on a hard disk is the best way to go. Believe me, hard disks are more relaible than burnt CDs and DVDs, and new HDD rarely crash.


----------



## sharptooth (Jan 6, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> You can't just burn data and expect to retrieve it 2 years later without taking some precautions.



talking about precautions all my burned media is stored in a protective case that comes with Moser.So there is no question of improper handling. About 2 yrs ago the price was also high i purchased 25/- per cd.

After burning every important data i always check data with nero.No in all case but do when the data is very important. 

Sad to say almost all marriage ceremony cd's which i archived are gone. Fact is i trusted moser baer so much that i never thought of making a backup.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, whether its true or not but Indian is mostly dumping place .. remember that Qualis


----------



## techtronic (Jan 6, 2007)

I have about *700 D**X/X**D Movies* all of them written in 
*Moser Baer DVD+Rs and CDs*

I have never faced any problem in using them
So I will never bid adieu to Moser Baer


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2007)

sharptooth said:
			
		

> LOL I m just a simple guy just like u all. Hah i have no idea of watsover regarding bulding a website in oneday or one year, cos im no web designer or watever.
> 
> Regarding moserbaer discs i've also been using them for a long time(since they came out), burned a lot of them, no problem until recently when i tried to copy a file from one of my moserbaer archives which i burned about 2yrs ago, it gave some "data redundancy cyclic error" and stops, i have three drives and none of them can copy the file, the case was not only with 1 disc but  17 of them, others a ok till now.
> 
> ...



I cant believe you posted this because 1 OF UR CD'S WENT BAD...!!!!

you cant expect all CD's to work forever, Maybe Moserbaer makes crap CD's, I dont own Moserbaer and I dont care, I also never said there's nothing like M.I.D, I only questioned the authenticity of the list, never said u made it, I meant you no offense pal, I didn't mean to say you made the website overnight, I said whoever prepared the chart seems questionable, and that's my opinion.

Yeah Sony makes great disks, but I've always used Moserbaer and will be, simply because there's too much fake sony around and it's hard to tell. And moserbaer never failed me. You feel it's crap no big deal dont use MB cd's.

And I'd rather thank you for your attempt to create awareness. It's good to see when users keep each other updated about good/bad tactics/products of companies, they only do business, and wanna make money, we need to care for out wallet.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 8, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I have about *700 D**X/X**D Movies* all of them written in
> *Moser Baer DVD+Rs and CDs*
> 
> I have never faced any problem in using them
> So I will never bid adieu to Moser Baer



Seven Hundred... OMFG

Thank God u r not in US. Enuf to give MPAA couple of heart attacks....LOL


----------



## Apollo (Jan 8, 2007)

I've yet to encounter any oddity in the Moser Baer discs that I use.  I've been backing up data for close to two years now (since I got a burner) and no, I've no complaints about Moser Baer.  I will strike a note of caution though, and recommend buying full packs of CD-R(RW)/DVD-R(RW) whenever you purchase them; avoid buying discs that are sold loose.  The discs that I don't rely upon are: Eurovision, Princo.  

The best discs in my opinion are that of Verbatim.

Anyway, I think storing discs in an anti-static, dust-free environment is essential for their longevity.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 8, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Seven Hundred... OMFG
> 
> Thank God u r not in US. Enuf to give MPAA couple of heart attacks....LOL


*
One of my friends is in US 
He has got 2700 Movies in D**X/X**D Format*


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2007)

i m surprised u applied for a replacement....


----------



## ambandla (Jan 8, 2007)

Me too never had any issues with Moser Baer. Real cheap media I bought is Frontech CD's. After few years, the layer is coming off like the patches of paint that come off the walls. No issues with moser baer discs bought at the same time. They turned brown from silver but still are rock solid.


----------



## alok4best (Jan 8, 2007)

At Least I m not going to leave Using MB...what to talk abt Sony..They Still have a maximum burn speed of 40x for CD and 2x for DVD-Rw. And I never Had problem with any of the MB discs till now..I have around 500 burnt Moser Baer discs..And all are still working fine...and they are nt that costly also..DVD-R 4.7 GB 18 Rs and CD-9 Rs..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 9, 2007)

don't faced much problem with my Moserbaer discs....


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 14, 2007)

I dont know, I have had excellent results and ongetivity with Moser Baer, both DVD and CD


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 18, 2007)

Reported


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 27, 2008)

i use sony dvds better than moserbaer dvd's ...mbi is capable of creating good media but i find their dvd's C grade all of them in the lineup...mb may soon launch mb platinum dvd web page under construction on their site.


mb cd's are excellent mb platinum is advertised for archival its a bit costly ..mb gold is also good

*techtemper.blogspot.com/2008/03/best-recordable-media-available-in-india.html


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 27, 2008)

wonderful,I like how newbies search out what they exactly want.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 27, 2008)

strange my mb dvd's work superbly but my sony dvd-rw were sh*t ................. I bought box of 5 dvd's and all were of no use ................. I lost my bill so I could not even replace it.......... .I could not even write on it once.......


----------



## chicha (Jun 28, 2008)

^ with national the best i used so far. mosserbear the worest along with HP out of 10 in the sealed only 2 worked this happend 2 times with me and 4-5 times with few friends of mine. we all use national.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Call it my badluck or co-incidence, but I have lost maximum of media's from Moserbaer. Most of them did not burnt properly.

I trust Samsung or Sony. Never had a bad burned disk.

National is good, but sometimes did not reached the printed write speed. I had to lower the speed.

I had burnt some 1500+ CD's, So I can tell you that.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 28, 2008)

I've had some pretty bad experiences with moser, i buy the 5-dvd packs with the cases, and find more than 3-4 are often corrupted in that its impossible to burn data as the disk registeres allready burnt.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 28, 2008)

i buy either the best or the cheapest.

verbatim\tayo youden or no_name_brand for me.


----------



## utsav (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I had burnt some 1500+ CD's, So I can tell you that.



either its a joke or you have a pirated cds selling shop.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

so thats how they are able to sell at damn cheap rate...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 28, 2008)

BTW did Moser Baer ever claim that they are selling best blank media in the market?
No
You usually get what you pay for.

I am thinking of making black cardpaper envelopes for all my CDs/DVDs. Is that enough to protect them for atleast next 5 years?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 28, 2008)

utsav said:


> either its a joke or you have a pirated cds selling shop.



It ain't a joke. I burnt them as my mom had some office work.
BTW these days I have left piracy & turning into a Linux Supporter cum Promoter. 

Read my signature.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 28, 2008)

> I am thinking of making black cardpaper envelopes for all my CDs/DVDs. Is that enough to protect them for atleast next 5 years?



Take an A4 sheet, fold it into two along its breadth, place a disc between the folds, in the middle of the sheet, and wrap the excess edges and tape them. I've been doing it for 3 years or so, and the discs are safe.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 28, 2008)

^Thanks, btw I love to do craft...still remember my school day craft!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 28, 2008)

sharptooth said:


> I just bought a HP-Blank DVD+RW, the M.I.D is MBIPG101W04 showed in Nero, the HP DVD is a Moser Baer India make, and falls under the 3rd Class media category. SHAME.



Either you must be blind or spreading FUD. Check the site again.

MBIPG101W04 is Moser Baer but It's 2nd Class and not 3rd!

For others, beware that there are duplicates of all brands out in the market. For example there are 2 variants of MoserBaer itself, one with the proper labelling and logo on the disk and the other one white one with MoserBaer written in the center. The white one is a replica and not the original one created by Moser Baer.

I have never had problems with original Moser Baer Disks but the white replica Moser Baer have given me hell lot of problems on the first try to read after write itself!

It's the duty of every citizen here to distinguish between an original and a fake and not go on bashing without understanding what you're talking about or because you were duped by the CD wala into believing that it was the original one and not replica.


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 29, 2008)

I have used
1. 100 16x DVD-R moser baer
2. 100 16x DVD-R sony
3. 30 16x DVD+R sony

Most of the moer baer DVDs dont work after 18 months even when stored in a good DVD bag wit utmost care. 3 of them failed verify after writing. I burnt them at 16x,12x and 8x. Most of the SONY DVD-Rs work after 18 months even when burnt at 20x on LITE-ON and stored in the same DVD bag and also left for days on tables with written side on top collecting dust. None failed verify. I haven't had a DVD+R for more than 3 months and hence can't comment. They burn only at 18X max. I didn't have single verify failure.
I dont recommend moser baer from my personal experience.

I didnt have any problems with their moser baer CD-Rs yet. 7 out of 100 failed verify after write. Most of them survived 3 years.


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 30, 2008)

@The_Devil_Himself

u see everyone is complaining about mb ..rather than buying no name dvds i buy the cheapest branded ..at least it guarantees to work


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks so much the info...bought a few imation blank dvds a couple of weeks ago and found out that the belong to the second rate variety using the dvdinfo tool...but the media havent given me any problems as such...and i rarely use dvd media to back up my stuff(i dont have anything that important on my hard disks anyway)...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 1, 2008)

Moser Baer is a higly respected company, check out the blank media forum, clubcdfreaks.com and u will know where Moser Baer India stands at.

ive got 3x50 Pro dvd packs of MBI 4.7g DVDs and 95% are successfully archived

dont expect a 10 R/- DVD to perform like a 22 one

as someone correctly pointed out earlier Moser Baer is a 2nd class manf. here's a list of Best Blank Media 

*www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm


----------



## haider_up32 (Jul 7, 2008)

lg and samsung is also very highly reputed companies ...but if ask an eng. he will tell u that they sell chinese **** in their tv sets....


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 24, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Either you must be blind or spreading FUD. Check the site again.
> 
> MBIPG101W04 is Moser Baer but It's 2nd Class and not 3rd!
> 
> ...



Could you maybe post pictures of the fake disks and what you say are the original ones? Would help prevent us from getting ripped off by sellers of the fake stuff.

As for my experience, I'v only burnt CD-Rs since I got my 1st optical drive - an LG. The drive itself is now approx. 4 years old and seems to be very good. I have not got 1 single coaster with it, with either "good" media or cheapo media. I just discovered that it seems to be made in Japan by Hitachi-LG (if I remember correct), and imported by LG India. Maybe that explains the quality! I doubt LG has this kind of quality in its current DVD writers.

As for the media, the 1st set of disks I bought from the dealer of the drive were Mercury. I didnt know any better that time.  As of now, most of the CDs I burnt 2 - 4 years ago have deteriorated in varying degrees. Some are totally useless. Just like all its other products, Mercury was amongst the worst media I'v used. After they ran out, I bought only Sony and Moser Baer (both Pro and ordinary). None of them have given up on me yet (approx 2 years). Its a shame, however, that we dont get anything better than this in the market...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

Ya...definitely MB deserves dat....i lost many bugs on this MB.....as it was 
recommended by my engg frnd...

Never Buy the silver Moser-Baer CD/DVD they china-made.....buy the one with 
red color mark...MB Pro....they r good

But now i prefer SONY....they r the way 2 go...

Also wanna try Melody DVDs coz they got second rank in Blank DVD media after SONY
dats y...


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

Let me put some light on this matter.

My brother works as an engineer at Moser bear, Greater Noida plant. And He told me something that most of you may be unaware.

He said all the Disks are produced there in their plant and then labeled as Sony, Samsung etc as per order given by the respected companies. They don't produce their own disks.
All those companies make order to Moserbear to produce Disks.
So whether you buy a sony or other you are actually buying disks produced at Mosearbear Plants  most of the time.

Every company has its own specification of disks and these are produced as per required quality.

He has told me the signs of Original Moserbear Disks. I forget this time but will soon post those.

I may be missing something but soon will ask him about the details.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> He said all the Disks are produced there in their plant and then labeled as Sony, Samsung etc as per order given by the respected companies. They don't produce their own disks.
> All those companies make order to Moserbear to produce Disks.
> So whether you buy a sony or other you are actually buying disks produced at Mosearbear Plants most of the time.


 
^^^ 
Unbelievable


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^

Intresting if true! Somehow, I'v never felt that the Sony discs we get here are upto the mark... can only say that they are better than the other stuff I'v used. Dont even know if its really a Sony in the 1st place. Have never seen stuff like Taiyo Yuden, Verbatim, TDK, et., in the market here. Do you even get them in India?

Its quite apparent that MB supplies disks to others for branding. The only 800 MB discs Iv ever found were labeled as Sprint... but the MID showed it to be a Moser! I need to use 800 MB discs sometimes, for video files that dont fit on normal 700 MB discs. Anybody ever used 800 or 900 MB discs here?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

Raccoon said:


> ^^^
> Anybody ever used 800 or 900 MB discs here?


 
Ya i used 800MB(AmteK) disc once...but dat was also showing 700MB on usage...& in the 
manual they were saying 2 overburn the Disk...lolz...


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 25, 2008)

Never saw that brand here. But are you sure your burning software and drive supported overburning? Did you enable the mode in the burning software and do a test, etc??

Most CDs can be overburned to some extent. However, I have found Moser Baer to have the least overburn capactity! The max, overburn capacity I had found in Samsung. However, the MID suggested that it was made by some cheapo maker like Princo or Plasmon or something like that... cant recall exactly now. Thats amongst the few brands I'v tested. Havent tested them all. 

Today I went to buy a couple of DVDs and when I asked for one Moser Baer, I was shocked to find it the upper layer to be just totally white and blank! Only the transparent inner side had Moser Baer printed on it! I asked the shopkeeper if its genuine, and he assured me it was... but I didnt buy it and went for Sony and National instead.

To my suprise, I found that the MID of the National is MCC 03RG20 and the maker reported is Verbatim!   Thats supposed to be good media!!! Am wondering if its really genuine....?!


----------



## chesss (Oct 25, 2008)

I use DISCOVER DVD's @ Rs. 10 apiece!!  They rock! 

btw why the heck are cd/dvd's so freakin fragile. Couldn't they have made the  specifications for them to be a bit more hardy? I mean one scratch and they dead. They are completely unreliable.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 25, 2008)

One scratch and dead? I dont think so? If the scratch is on the underside (shiny surface), it shouldnt mater so much. If it is on the top (label area), then very likely you will have a problem. Are you sure your issue was caused due to scratches?? That said, I'v never really had a problem with scratches... maybe becuse I handle my stuff very carefully. All problems were due to other issues like upper layer peeling off for no reason, dye degradation, etc.

Never heard of Discover DVDs... whats there MID?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 26, 2008)

man...thats bad news for me...i have a 8GB Moserbear Pendrive....anyway workin properly till now..


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2008)

I asked my bro today(on phone) and he said that there are 83 companies for which moser bear produces CD/DVD Disks. And this year the coding of their disks starts with 8 for 2008 and then the lane no. of the disk where it is manufactured.
The code is printed at the inner side of the disk.
For me moser bear is always a reliable brand.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^

Intresting! I checked a few MB discs... and they do seem to start the begining their code with last figure of the year. 

But I didnt get what you mean by "lane no. of the disk where it is manufactured"??


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually Moser Bear is one of the biggest plant at Greater Noida(no surprise If itis the the biggest ). And there were many small units which do this work and these are given some code or number and the no. of that particular unit form which it is made is printed on the disk so that it can be identified later.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm... maybe thats one reason the quality is not uniform...?!


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2008)

DVD is not a much safer media to use. One single scratch can make anyone cry. I lost my tom Clancy game just because I didn't checked that its burnt properly or not.


----------



## neopats (Dec 2, 2008)

Moser Baer is a good brand.  I've found out that National and Discover brands r actually made by Moser Baer when I checked it with DVD Identifier.  It seems that National brand is 2nd quality disc i.e. not upto Moser Baer quality specs and Discover brand is 3rd quality.  It might be better to sell it under another brand name than throwing it away as scrap.

I got a pack of 50 dvd-r of National brand for Rs. 335 (6.7 each!!!)once , later for Rs. 340 and then bought Discover brand for Rs. 340 (National was Rs. 360 then) from Lamington Road, Mumbai.  I think i was duped the last time... should have paid 20 more n got National.

Just 1 National disc ended up as coaster from around 115 that i've used and 3 Discover discs from 50.

I would recommend National brand - Cost vs. Performance.  Discover discs r not to good.  You can see manufacturing defects in some discs - radial lines, bubbles n uneven coating of the ink.

BTW... Moser baer has got a couple of plants around Delhi and a number of companies outsource the manufacturing to them.  Lane number is actually (assembly) line number.


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 2, 2008)

Never saw Discover around. But bought a couple of National discs as I got them for Rs. 10 each. AFAIK, they had Verbatim MID on them!! Obviously fakes...

They are not good... mebbe barely ok for temporary/not very important data.


----------



## nix (Dec 4, 2008)

i have quite a lot of 'amigo' and 'mmore' cds. gotta check their MIDs. they sound fake tho..


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 4, 2008)

Mmore is known to be cheapo quality stuff. Cheap in price and quality... ok if you want to store data for short period and save some bucks.


----------



## haider_up32 (Dec 8, 2008)

sony dvds sold a year ago were all made in taiwan but now all dvds come with made in india print ...the packaging is same as international dvds...the quality is also good


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 8, 2008)

I had bought 2 moaser baer CD-RW disks one year ago. I writed on them for the first time n amazingly after putting in drive all data were gone, again I erased them n kept trying the write-read process for 2-3 times but again amazingly my dvd drive wasnt detecting the disks. All data were very important but i lost them all   .I was very angry so I never bought moaser RW disks till today. I only trust Sony disks. I found some problem in burning a particular .img file to sony dvd-r(wasted 3 disks to check process) but it successfully burnt on Sony DVD+RW. I later ckecked their MID n found that DVD-R were of 2nd quality(was like rtihwik 01) n DVD+RW was of 1st quality(was like sonyd01). This is my personal experience about MB n Sony disks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

If moserbaer suxkz then what brads of CD to buy?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Try Hewlett Packard(HP) disks or even the ones from Sony are good.

I'll share another MoserBaer experience:-
My friend had bought a new usb flash drive from MoserBaer(Capacity 4GB). His new drive worked fine for about six months and then, the drive died. The LED indicator on the drive stopped working, the PC did not even recognize it. He got it replaced, the new one lasted for one month before following the leader. He asked me for help(me being the tech-support leet of our group). I searched a few forums only to find out that that was a common feature of MoserBaer pen drives. Isn't that handy? I told him he'd better go buy a Sandisk or Transcend drive. MoserBaer is definitely not even listed in the list of pen drive manufacturers... they are actually practical-joke-kit manufacturers(Hand em over to your friend and watch his face when he loses all the data!).


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 8, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> I had bought 2 moaser baer CD-RW disks one year ago. I writed on them for the first time n amazingly after putting in drive all data were gone, again I erased them n kept trying the write-read process for 2-3 times but again amazingly my dvd drive wasnt detecting the disks. All data were very important but i lost them all   .I was very angry so I never bought moaser RW disks till today. I only trust Sony disks. I found some problem in burning a particular .img file to sony dvd-r(wasted 3 disks to check process) but it successfully burnt on Sony DVD+RW. I later ckecked their MID n found that DVD-R were of 2nd quality(was like rtihwik 01) n DVD+RW was of 1st quality(was like sonyd01). This is my personal experience about MB n Sony disks.



Dude, your DVD-RW would come with a warranty! Why didn't you get them replaced from Moser Baer? They also have a toll free helpline. Call them and tell them how disappointed you are with the quality, and insist on replacement. 

Whats more, your Sonys might have been actually made by Moser Baer! Hope you know of that possibility!!

And the MIDs are often faked. I just bought couple of cheapo Nationals which bear Verbatim MIDs!!! So its definitely not conclusive factor in assuming media quality.


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2008)

moserbaer works pretty good. i have 2 year old dvds archvied and work well


----------

